# Ti Frames



## ummer (Nov 15, 2008)

Any word on a BD restock of Ti road bikes? I PM'd Mike a few months ago and it didn't sound all that promising to have anything before spring. He did said they were sourcing a Ti 29er frame.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Me too!*

I've been keeping an eye out also hoping they would be restocked. I shoulda jumped on the road bike deal earlier! I've been tempted to get one of the Randell Scott Tommaso titanium bikes.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw MB Ti bike on a group ride recently. The quality of welds did not impress me, especially next to Merlin.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

FYI:

I have the TI le champion. I think I just put about 1500 miles on it and I love it more everyday. This is really a great bike -- worth waiting for.


----------



## Chonut (Mar 29, 2005)

*2 frames, get em while they last...*

According to an email from the BD Yahoo Group, they received a 56cm and 59 cm non-SL Ti Le Champ (one of each). Yay, if you're looking for one of those 2 sizes. But 2 frames and the next shipment won't be until summer... really?!?! What's up with that? I was really interested in a Ti Le Champ SL but I'm not willing to wait until summer.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

cchough said:


> According to an email from the BD Yahoo Group, they received a 56cm and 59 cm non-SL Ti Le Champ (one of each). Yay, if you're looking for one of those 2 sizes. But 2 frames and the next shipment won't be until summer... really?!?! What's up with that? I was really interested in a Ti Le Champ SL but I'm not willing to wait until summer.



I would get them -- and I should have. The Non-SL has a compact crank, which I prefer. Don't worry about the cheaper wheels either -- upgrade to Neuvation cycling wheels which are better than the WCS and only about 300 bucks.

But really, I would get a full Neuvation bike -- I think they are better than the TI. Look into them.


----------

